# Bad hair day..



## Redfoot NERD (May 20, 2008)

Remember the mammals that _hatched_ on May 10th?

This is the female gray "torty" with the 'bob-tail' that Larry is talking about wanting. They opened their eyes a few days back.. and are really starting to act like lil kittens.. squirmin' around all over each other. More pics to come..







She had a bad hair day...

nerd


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2008)

What a pretty little dilute she is. Your going to be having fun starting in about two to three weeks when they really get moving. Then the fun just keeps growing and growing, just like them. We currently have a trio that are about 7 weeks old. It is simply hilarious to watch their antics.


----------



## Itort (May 20, 2008)

Oh boy, a blue-cream bobtail. Her name is Vollunteer.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 20, 2008)

Amazing how much they have grown in 2 weeks and 2 days..






They're nursing in shifts now!






So you must like her Larry.. you named her - weighing in at .50 lbs! She's the smallest...

nerd


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 20, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Remember the mammals that _hatched_ on May 10th?
> 
> This is the female gray "torty" with the 'bob-tail' that Larry is talking about wanting. They opened their eyes a few days back.. and are really starting to act like lil kittens.. squirmin' around all over each other. More pics to come..
> 
> ...



I just had a revolution.. er revelation - they _hatched_ May 3rd from 8p - 11p CST { SR. moment folks! }

nerd


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2008)

I want the cream colored one with the dark ears! Please put it into some moist moss, a plastic tub with holes, into some packing peanuts...be sure to double box it, and ship it overnight, DHL!!!!! I'll expect it tomorrow!

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 21, 2008)

The cream one is so sweet! Wish they stayed kittens!


----------



## cvalda (May 21, 2008)

sooooo adorable! there is something about kittens that is just irresistable!


----------



## Jacqui (May 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I want the cream colored one with the dark ears! Please put it into some moist moss, a plastic tub with holes, into some packing peanuts...be sure to double box it, and ship it overnight, DHL!!!!! I'll expect it tomorrow!
> 
> Yvonne



 Some how I don't think that is gonna happen, but would be sweet if it could. I agree that the one you picked is the prettiest one. It normally would be the one I would pick too, but there is something about the darker orange one.

Oh heck, who wouldn't want any of them? They are so precious looking.


----------



## Itort (May 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I want the cream colored one with the dark ears! Please put it into some moist moss, a plastic tub with holes, into some packing peanuts...be sure to double box it, and ship it overnight, DHL!!!!! I'll expect it tomorrow!
> 
> Yvonne


It looks like a seal lynx point, so moist moss may be right.


----------

